# It is only with the heart that one can see rightly; what is essential is invisible to the eye



## lightweight

From the little prince: It is only with the heart that one can see rightly; what is essential is invisible to the eye.

 Is there any translation for this in Romanian? 

 Many thanks.


----------



## CriHart

lightweight said:


> From the little prince: It is only with the heart that one can see rightly; what is essential is invisible to the eye.
> 
> Is there any translation for this in Romanian?
> 
> Many thanks.




Of course there is a translation. Why shouldn't it be? 
Here it is:


*Micul prinţ: Doar cu inima putem înţelege corect; esenţialul este invizibil ochiului uman.*


----------



## lightweight

woow, thank you so much, do you know the book?


----------



## jazyk

Dacă cineva vrea să citească cartea online (este o versiune în multe limbi).


----------



## CriHart

lightweight said:


> woow, thank you so much, do you know the book?




Yes, of course I know it, I even had an exam from it when I was in school


----------

